# 1 of those Green Lizards



## Jake Allen (Jun 25, 2008)

Finally caught one showing off. Wouldn't keep his head still, and was in a hurry. Thanks Beanie24, your picture got me motivated to keep after 'em. I was getting a little discouraged.
Cropped just above his bit off tail. (Must have been posing in the wrong spot.)
j


----------



## Hoss (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice one.   Looks really easy to get that shot right up to the time you point a camera at them, then they get a whole lot less cooperative.  Really great shade of red there.

Hoss


----------



## J.R. (Jun 25, 2008)

neat pic, I bet it is tough to catch one still enough for a pic .


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 25, 2008)

Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I like that alot

Ben


----------



## JasonF (Jun 25, 2008)

Good timing Jake...great shot!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jun 26, 2008)

Great shot Jake. When I was photographing the ones in the hedges here at the house, that was a tough shot. They would not hold it out long enough for me to get that shot. It was fun watching them though. Tim


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tough critters to get. Nice job.


----------



## Beanie24 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great job Jake!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well done!  I tried for two years to get an anole displaying before I got one that I liked!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.
Muchly appreciated!


----------



## leo (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats a good one, great timing and fine colors


----------



## ray97303 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice shot!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice color contrast JA he looks pretty proud of his self. Suppose his girlfriend was watchin


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 2, 2008)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nice color contrast JA he looks pretty proud of his self. Suppose his girlfriend was watchin


 


Nice shot.  I love to watch these guys struttin' their stuff; the colors are beautiful.


----------

